# Camera driver on HPs open source page.



## backeby (Aug 26, 2011)

I just stumbled upon this file on HPs page: http://opensource.palm.com/3.0.5/index.html
camsrc-omap36xx-1.0.0.tgz

Isnt this the source code for the camera in the touchpad? Wouldn't that be extremely helpful for porting the camera to android?


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

No, this is the driver for Texas Instruments OMAP36XX procesor. We're running Qualcomm MSM8660.


----------



## backeby (Aug 26, 2011)

That explains it, was kinda surprised to find it there. But how about the new WebOS Community Edition? Shouldn't all the drivers be included in there? http://opensource.palm.com/WOCE/index.html


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

backeby said:


> That explains it, was kinda surprised to find it there. But how about the new WebOS Community Edition? Shouldn't all the drivers be included in there? http://opensource.pa...WOCE/index.html


No there's no driver either.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

backeby said:


> That explains it, was kinda surprised to find it there. But how about the new WebOS Community Edition? Shouldn't all the drivers be included in there? http://opensource.pa...WOCE/index.html


Some things are proprietary blobs that will never be fully open sourced. Some parts have not been fully released yet either, which is probably due to HP having to make sure they don't violate any license/patent issues when they open source something (and if they do, they sometimes have to change parts of the code). Whether the camera falls under one of those blobs or not, I do not know.


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

The Qualcomm never released the complete sources of the camera for Android - there's proprietary library - liboemcamera.so plus the Android wrapper for it.
The Android wrapper is released to the Code Aurora Forum (you can find the sources here: https://www.codeaurora.org/gitweb/quic/la/?p=platform/hardware/qcom/camera.git;a=summary) and supports ICS but it requires the proprietary headers to compile we don't have.
What do we have are the binary liboemcamera.so and the wrapper for Froyo (called there libcamera.so). Unfortunately the camera API between ICS and Froyo has changed so in order to make it running an another wrapper for ICS is needed.
So I'm working on this ICS wrapper (you can find the sources here: https://github.com/Dorregaray/camerahal) but don't have fully working camera yet. 
In the meantime I'm trying to get the wrapper from Code Aurora Forum compiling so I could replace the binary libcamera.so (https://github.com/Dorregaray/libcamera2) but I'm getting crashes when starting the preview.


----------



## mafu6 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dorregaray said:


> The Qualcomm never released the complete sources of the camera for Android - there's proprietary library - liboemcamera.so plus the Android wrapper for it.
> The Android wrapper is released to the Code Aurora Forum (you can find the sources here: https://www.codeauro...a.git;a=summary) and supports ICS but it requires the proprietary headers to compile we don't have.
> What do we have are the binary liboemcamera.so and the wrapper for Froyo (called there libcamera.so). Unfortunately the camera API between ICS and Froyo has changed so in order to make it running an another wrapper for ICS is needed.
> So I'm working on this ICS wrapper (you can find the sources here: https://github.com/D...garay/camerahal) but don't have fully working camera yet.
> In the meantime I'm trying to get the wrapper from Code Aurora Forum compiling so I could replace the binary libcamera.so (https://github.com/D...aray/libcamera2) but I'm getting crashes when starting the preview.


Nice to see someone is making progress with this


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mafu6 said:


> Nice to see someone is making progress with this


He has been for a while: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16347-dev-ics-camera-hd-video-hw-acceleration-fix/page__st__80__p__741054#entry741054


----------

